# Al Qaeda - India



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 4, 2014)

This seems quite interesting.



> NEW DELHI — Al Qaeda has released a video announcing the establishment of a new branch on the Indian subcontinent, saying it is meant to revive jihadist activity in a region “which was once part of the land of Muslims, until the infidel enemy occupied it and fragmented it and split it.”



More at the SOURCE.

I am not sure India is a country al Qaeda wants to mess with.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 4, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> This seems quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably figured on the UNDOF Commander rotating back home, so everyone will be instructed to surrender.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder how much aid money given to Pakistan was funneled through ISI to fund this.

Fuck al Qaeda and Fuck Pakistan!

I look forward to reading reports of India bombing the shit out of these fucks.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 4, 2014)

India is a force to be reckoned with... I will be interested to see how the Indian armed forces and police forces respond.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 5, 2014)

India wont fuck around because they are worried about what CNN will say like the rest of us, those lads will rock in and kill a man, his son and his grandmother before heading into town for a Tikka Masala and a few Kingfishers.


----------



## CQB (Sep 5, 2014)

Invaded by infadels FFS, the Muslim invasion of India was terrible way back when.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

AlQ and India? If Pakistan isn't a heavy player in this move I will genuinely be shocked.


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2014)

They've already launched one operation. Frightening, but not unexpected, when some in PK's military are helping out. Good thing we aren't giving their military billions in aid....

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/17/us-southasia-attacks-idUSKBN0HC0YS20140917



> "These mujahideen had taken control of the Pakistani ship, and they were advancing towards the American fleet when the Pakistani army stopped them," he said.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw a headline for that the other day.  I'd have to parse my history to find the link, but that article alleged that the AQ operatives thought that the Paki boat was an American boat.  

Fail.

The question is, will they get better at what they do?


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I saw a headline for that the other day.  I'd have to parse my history to find the link, but that article alleged that the AQ operatives thought that the Paki boat was an American boat.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> The question is, will they get better at what they do?



Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
a tale of a fateful trip...


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 17, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I saw a headline for that the other day.  I'd have to parse my history to find the link, but that article alleged that the AQ operatives thought that the Paki boat was an American boat.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> The question is, will they get better at what they do?


Yes.


----------



## Board and Seize (Sep 17, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I saw a headline for that the other day.  I'd have to parse my history to find the link, but that article alleged that the AQ operatives thought that the Paki boat was an American boat.
> 
> Fail.



Save your browser the trouble: "Whoops, that was a Pakistani frigate - not an American aircraft carrier?  Flags are hard..."


----------



## CDG (Sep 20, 2014)

Board and Seize said:


> Save your browser the trouble: "Whoops, that was a Pakistani frigate - not an American aircraft carrier?  Flags are hard..."



This article says they not only confused the nationality, but that they thought it was an aircraft carrier as opposed to a frigate.  Well done gents. It is tough to tell the difference between those two.


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2014)

"Walid, today we go forth to attack the Great Satan! Slay his men, sink his ships, and raise the banner of Allah over the wreckage."
"Dirka derp. What shall we attack?"
"A symbol of the Infidel's power, an aircraft carrier!"
"Sherp dirka derp. What does an aircraft carrier look like?"
"Uh, well...it is gray and...floats in the water!"
"Derpa dirk. We shall find this 'aircraft carrier' and sink it, Insh'Allah."
"Yes, Insh'Allah, we shall find it."
"Walid, shall I check Wikipedia first?"
"THAT IS NOT A SCHOLARLY SOURCE!"
"Sherpa dirka derp derp."
"Dirka derp."


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> "Walid, today we go forth to attack the Great Satan! Slay his men, sink his ships, and raise the banner of Allah over the wreckage."
> "Dirka derp. What shall we attack?"
> "A symbol of the Infidel's power, an aircraft carrier!"
> "Sherp dirka derp. What does an aircraft carrier look like?"
> ...


Ibrahim needs to learn to cite his fucking sources!


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall at the AQ AAR...


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2014)

pardus said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall at the AQ AAR...


 
I wouldn't. Hellfires don't discriminate...


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I wouldn't. Hellfires don't discriminate...



You have more faith than I that this will spur some action.
Still, I guess there's a drone pilot out there looking for his next PTSD claim.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2014)

pardus said:


> You have more faith than I that this will spur some action.
> Still, I guess there's a drone pilot out there looking for his next PTSD claim.


 
I have PTSD from reading about their PTSD...

And faith? Ha! This is why I'm a pessimist, hope is ground zero for the a-bomb that is reality....


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2014)

AQ India appears to be is something that is in partial response to Al Baghdadi attempting to merge IS and Nursa Front. Originally, AQ denounced the merger of IS and Nursa but it appears now that Nursa has joined up with them much to the disliking of All Zawhiri. In a trying attempt to grow AQ back to formidable power, they started the India off shoot. The smaller group targeted a few days in Syria was made up of former AQI who remained loyal to AQ.


----------



## pardus (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd like to see a lot more fighting between the various groups, traditionally insurgent groups often do more damage to other insurgence groups than the govt forces can/or do.


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> I'd like to see a lot more fighting between the various groups, traditionally insurgent groups often do more damage to other insurgence groups than the govt forces can/or do.


 
Totally agree, but this is where a solid I/O campaign can pay dividends....if we had an I/O campaign. We can't sit around and wish for a divide, we need to create it if it doesn't exist and exploit a divide once it does.


----------



## pardus (Sep 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Totally agree, but this is where a solid I/O campaign can pay dividends....if we had an I/O campaign. We can't sit around and wish for a divide, we need to create it if it doesn't exist and exploit a divide once it does.



Looks like we are doing exactly that in Syria. Credit were credit is due. 

I've recently discovered Vice news, and it's pretty bloody good. The whole segment is worth watching but the relevant part starts at 7:25


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 30, 2014)

Vice is good stuff and they have done a great job at getting access to members of the IS.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

I was chatting with an Indian lady yesterday, she said she's had word from India that AQ has starting cutting children's heads off there...


----------



## Rapid (Oct 2, 2014)

Vice News is pretty good (from the handful of videos I've watched). But outside of their 'News' division, they also host/promote a load of stuff made by hipsters (ultra liberal crap) which has little or no quality control.

Just a tip, in case anyone decides to look through their website.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Vice News is pretty good (from the handful of videos I've watched). But outside of their 'News' division, they also host/promote a load of stuff made by hipsters (ultra liberal crap) which has little or no quality control.
> 
> Just a tip, in case anyone decides to look through their website.



Or monster cocks

http://m.vice.com/read/big-dick-problems-987?utm_source=vicefbus


----------

